# Got Carfax for 30 Days...



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want me to check a car, let me know.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

*carfax bling bling*

:hal:


ks0385 said:


> If you want me to check a car, let me know.



jn8hd16yxjw008233

1n4eb32a5nc812686

try them two


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

tom434 said:


> :hal:
> 
> 
> jn8hd16yxjw008233
> ...


where can i send them to?

*1n4eb32a5nc812686* - Major odometer problems were reported by a DMV under the Truth-In-Mileage Act.
Severe damage events were reported by a DMV (rebuilt/reconstructed)

*jn8hd16yxjw008233* - This SUV has had 3 owners and was owned in Virginia. No damage.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

ks0385 said:


> where can i send them to?


 [email protected]
tom hood 434 smileyrd hampton va 23663-1330
[email protected] :cheers: 
thanks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1b7gg32n62s520358

[email protected]


----------



## dangcuti (May 10, 2005)

Can You Check The Vin 4 The 240sx i Just bought? VIN JN1AS44D1TW050526

eMAIL: [email protected] Thanks a bunch


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

VC44TT064629


You can post it here, or PM it to me, doesn't matter. Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## AussieZBoy (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks mate

This is one I've been looking at

jn1hz14s6gx149768

email to [email protected]


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> VC44TT064629
> 
> 
> You can post it here, or PM it to me, doesn't matter. Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


umm, you rmissing about 10 digits


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

JN1PB2219HU546703
[email protected]
thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ks0385 said:


> umm, you rmissing about 10 digits


........no, its off of my '55 chevy......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JN1HZ14S2HX216822

u can post it here

thanks


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> JN1HZ14S2HX216822
> 
> u can post it here
> 
> thanks


ok, it failed emissions in 1996, but passed after that. No accidents, 2 owners. Everything else should be fine.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ks0385 said:


> ok, it failed emissions in 1996, but passed after that. No accidents, 2 owners. Everything else should be fine.


hehe i already knew all that, i luv my car lol ill get my project cars one to do. i really wanna know bout that one

heres the next one - MICH75674
yes that is the actual vin

thanks again


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thnx.........


----------



## havok2003 (Aug 24, 2004)

KHMCF35GX1U107324

Yes, it's a Hyundai, but I need to know something about my current car.


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> hehe i already knew all that, i luv my car lol ill get my project cars one to do. i really wanna know bout that one
> 
> heres the next one - MICH75674
> yes that is the actual vin
> ...


hey, dont work

The VIN you supplied, "", is invalid. Please check the number for accuracy and try again below.

- The letters "I", "O", and "Q" never appear in a VIN.
- The VIN must be exactly 17 characters in length.
- The CARFAX database contains information for cars manufactured from 1981 through the present.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ks0385 said:


> hey, dont work
> 
> The VIN you supplied, "", is invalid. Please check the number for accuracy and try again below.
> 
> ...


oh yeah its off a 75 custom built car, so it had no true vin


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JKAEXVA19KA030949

Off my Ninja, I just want to see what comes up.  

Just post it in here and/or PM me. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> JKAEXVA19KA030949
> 
> Off my Ninja, I just want to see what comes up.
> 
> Just post it in here and/or PM me. Thanks. :cheers:


Sorry, doesnt work


----------



## m tr4nch (May 18, 2005)

could you check this vin and email me the report please?

JN1MS36P9MW019850
[email protected]

thanks!


tranch


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

1N4AB41D1VC714173
this should def b interesting ... My story is a 97 Sentra GXE no major accidents and no replaced parts before march 04
lol , u can post it here ... I want a laugh lol


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

pete2.0 said:


> 1N4AB41D1VC714173
> this should def b interesting ... My story is a 97 Sentra GXE no major accidents and no replaced parts before march 04
> lol , u can post it here ... I want a laugh lol


Leased... 3 Owners... No accidents... nothing else interesting


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

can you lookup this one ??

jn1pb2414hu032125

[email protected]  thks alot !!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

1.*JN1HZ16S6EX004417*
2.*1FMRU17L3XLB67488*
3. CA. LIC# *ZBX 740* (couldn't read VIN, paint bubbling, and I don't have the key, my dad does)

I wish I had the S13's VIN. I don't even know the LIC# off the top of my head. Go ahead and PM me with details. Thanks. When does your CARFAX expire?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

1N4AB41D3SC784888
you can post on here, thanks, I'm intrigued


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

ks0385 said:


> If you want me to check a car, let me know.


 jt4un24d9w0052991


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I am seriously considering this car, could you check it out? 

VIN:
YS3DP35G417015848


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

you can post it here
try them both
idk if it was a 1 or an I

jfigm6759wg402757

try them both

jf1gm6759wg402757


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

how about 3N1EB32S6SL000321

you can post here or email me [email protected]


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

jf1gm6759wg402757 ???? plezz (BUMPITY)


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> 1.*JN1HZ16S6EX004417*
> 2.*1FMRU17L3XLB67488*
> 3. CA. LIC# *ZBX 740* (couldn't read VIN, paint bubbling, and I don't have the key, my dad does)
> 
> I wish I had the S13's VIN. I don't even know the LIC# off the top of my head. Go ahead and PM me with details. Thanks. When does your CARFAX expire?


Mmmm? Que?


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

De donde eres? yo nesicito una numero de "vin" por mi scoobaru


----------



## anns (May 3, 2021)

Are there any Australians here? Where do you check the history of the vehicle? So far i know only this site Vin Check | QuickRevs.com.au. Does someone else use it? The report is decent but i cant find an option for a monthly unlimited use and have to pay for every single check. Maybe i just dont see it? Can you please point me in the right direction?


----------

